# GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??



## Brzeczek (4. April 2009)

*GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Hi@all

ich habe mich entschieden meine Standard Kühler meiner beiden Geforce 8800 GTS 512 in Rente zu schicken (Die landen auf den Müll )

Jetzt habe ich zuerst in der Aktuellen PCGH nachgeschaut, auf dem ersten platz war der Thermalright HR-03 GT + Papst. 
Der ist leider viel zu groß....

Jetzt überlege ich mir den Zalman VF900 CU LED zu zulegen aber ich habe gelesen das der test aus 11/2007 stand.

Ich habe mich hier auch schon im Forum umgeschaut und auch gegoogelt aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht zurecht entscheiden. Ich mach mir auch sorgen wegen den Spanungswandler.


Der sollte auf jeden Fall viel leiser sein und besser kühler oder gleich gut Kühlen.

Wer könnte mir mal da was empfehlen für ein SLI system ? Zwischen den einzelnen Karten ist genügend platz nur von der 2 Karte zum boden ist nicht viel Platz.


MFG


Ich


----------



## norsemann (4. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

habe den zalmann 1000 cu led , auf meiner gf 8800gt , der kühler ist der hammer vorher mit standart kühler war meine graka immer so um die 70 grad im idle , jetzt übertaktet komme ich selbst unter last nie weit über 50 grad , 

aber den 900er kühler kenne ich nun nicht , aber der 1000er ist geil kann nur sagen kaufen


----------



## MB-present (4. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Ich könnte noch den Scythe Musashi empfelen, hab ich hier in nem HD4870 Crossfiregespann drinn 

mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (4. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*



MB-present schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch den Scythe Musashi empfelen, hab ich hier in nem HD4870 Crossfiregespann drinn
> 
> mfg




Das hört sich gut an. Kennst du ein Test im Netz der mir sagt wie viel Sone der Lüfter verursacht ?


----------



## MB-present (5. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

musst du mal hier auf der PCGH Main suchen, da war glaube mal nen Test gegn nen Noiseblocker Multiframe auf dem Musashi und dem standartkühler der Hd 4870.

mfg

edit: Hier ist der link: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ythe-Musashi-im-Test/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=1


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Ich habe Zalman VF 1000 drauf ....bei SLI ...und die sind Top


----------



## Brzeczek (5. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

@MB-present

Thx für deine Recherche  , nur wie schon im Artikel beschrieben werden mir meine Spannungswandler Probleme machen   Wie hast du das Problem gelöst ?

@True Monkey

Wie kühlst du dein VRam und die Spannungswandler ?
Um wie besser hat sich die Kühlleistung verbessert ?


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Für den Vram habe ich die Backplates zusätzlich draufgelassen und unten noch kleine kühler auf die rams geklebt.

Temps sind um 20° runtergegangen einzigster nachteil (oder auch nicht)ist das ich die Lüfter auf ein Fan anschluss auflegen mußte(mit ein Y Kabel) um sie regeln zu können.

Dadurch sind sie aber auf Fan-optimal fast lautlos.

Schau mal die zwei mit den Kupferkühler (sry ein besseres Bild habe ich gerade nicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funzen aber durch ihre geringe höhe auch bei nah zusammenliegenden Slots bei SLI


----------



## norse (5. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

nimm den scythe, hab ich bei meiner auch drauf. Hören tut man die Lüfter da drauf absolut nicht, selbst wenn die voll aufdrehst sind die leise! und Kühler echt prima  Graka kommt nie über 50°C läuft dabei auf GPU 720mhz...
finde der lohnt sich am meisten, ist auch alles an extra Kühlkörper dabei usw, echt ein schickes Teil!


----------



## Brzeczek (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

ja ******* das macht es mir auch nicht einfacher  

Der *Scythe Musashi  *    wurde hier online getestet aber taucht nicht in der Tabelle im PCGH Heft auf  Das Heist für mich das ich ihn nicht mit den Zalman VF 1000 vergleichen kann, werder noch in sachen Temperatur oder mit der Lautstärke......

....Was mir bei den Scythe Musashi auch nicht gefällt ist das er hin und her rutscht wie schon im Online Test beschrieben. 


@True Monkey


Das heist den Lüfter kann ich nicht dierekt an der Grafik Karte Anschliessen und ansteuern !? Wo hast du das "Y" dinges her und was ist das überhaubt genau  ? Könntest es du mir Bitte näher beschreiben ?

Mit der Platte hast du dann auch die Spannungswandler erwischt ?!  Welche Kühllamellen hast du für den Vram verwendet ?




P.S: Ich bin gerade auf das hier gestoßen : 
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...lman+VF+1000&ndsp=18&hl=de&sa=N&start=72&um=1


Sieht interessant aus


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Auf den Spannungswandlern bleiben die orginalkühler drauf und die Kühllamellen liegen beim Zalman bei.

Man kann die lüfter an der Graka anschließen aber nicht ansteuern da sie nur 3 Pins haben ..darum habe ich um beide zusammen auf einen Fan Anschluss anschließen zu können so ein Kabel verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist uv aktiv (gibt es auch anders)sry bin wirklich kein guter knipser


----------



## Brzeczek (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Aso und das "Y" Kabel kann man kaufen ?


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Jepp...und ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das die auch bei den Kühlern dabei sind...

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Zalman Fan Mate2 Lüftersteuerung

Ich mache es aber über die Fan Steuerung


----------



## Brzeczek (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Aso das Heist das ich dann den Lüfter wie gewohnt an der Grafikkarte Anschießen kann und über Riva Tuner ansteuern kann  ?!


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

^^ich glaube das geht ...bin mir aber nicht sicher da ich es nie probiert habe.


----------



## Brzeczek (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ich glaube das geht ...bin mir aber nicht sicher da ich es nie probiert habe.




Ok und die Adapter Kappel werden mit den Zalman mitgeliefert ne !?





@all

THX für eure Hilfe und Empfehlungen  ich habe mich entschieden mir 2 Zalman VF 1000 zuzulegen


----------



## Brzeczek (20. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Ja ******* ich kann die Alu Platte nicht vom Rest des Kühlers lösen  
Der Kupfer Block und die Lamellen mit sind auf dem ALU Block verlötet, wie habt ihr das los gemacht ? Gibt es nicht noch eine Alternative ?


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

^^Bist du sicher das sie verlötet sind oder ist es Wärmeleitkleber ?

In dem Falle mach das ganze mit dem Fön warm dann sollte es sich lösen.........mach mal ein pic davon


----------



## Brzeczek (20. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Bist du sicher das sie verlötet sind oder ist es Wärmeleitkleber ?
> 
> In dem Falle mach das ganze mit dem Fön warm dann sollte es sich lösen.........mach mal ein pic davon




Na gut ich versuche es mal, wenn es nicht gehen sollte werde ich den Zahlman ohne Kühlung für den Spannungswandler verwenden.

Wenn es der Grafik Karte nicht gefällt meldet sie es mir doch mit einem Absturz ?!


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Mach vorher doch ein paar Testläufe für maximale Taktraten(Temperaturen) und nachher wieder.

Bei mir war Wärmeleitkleber verwendet worden und es ging sauschwer ab.


----------



## Brzeczek (28. April 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Sry hat etwas länger gedauert  hier die schlechten Bilder  

Ich Probiere gerade etwas rum mit den Kühlern und ich finde so das die nicht unbedingt leiser sind, auch von der Leistung bin ich nicht ganz überzeugt.  Aber naja die sind jetzt eingebaut......


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: GPU Kühler+G92+SLI=??*

Fazit : 

Nie wieder. 

Nach langem Testen und rum Probieren muss ich feststellen:

1. Die Lüfter nicht wirklich leiser sind

2. Auch nicht besser Kühlen

3. Ich mein VRam runter Tackten muss da nach Längeren Schlachten in Crysis Wars zu Bild Fehlern kommt und in noch anderen Games....

4. Die wärme von den 2 Karten im Tower bleibt und sich da durch meine CPU im Last um 3°C stärker erwärmt. Das selbe beobachte ich auch in Normalen Windows betrieb. 

Ich hätte mir die Kohle Sparen können und einfach ein Luft Tunnel bauen sollen der die Standard Lüfter mit Frischluft von ausen Versorgt, da hätte ich mehr gehabt  


Naja jetzt weiss ich bescheid....
....


----------

